# 4 year old would like a corn snake!



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, 

My 4 year old Oliver is obsessed with everything reptile! He would love a corn snake but as I have never had snakes before, I am slightly reluctant. He is very intelligent for his age and has had to deal with a lot over past year with a health condition. My heart wants to get one but my head is saying he is too young! 
Please advise! My thinking is, if we do get one, maybe one that has been handled , fed regularly etc would be better than a hatchling? 

Open to all suggestions, especially anyone in Boston , Lincolnshire who may be able to offer advice/ support. 

Many thanks

Jenny


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think if you do the husbandry side of things and let him do the "fun" parts such as handling it would be very beneficial.

A 4-year old having sole responsibility for a snake seems slightly dubious.

That being said, corn snakes are used in "therapy" for alot kids suffering with various medical conditions such as ADHD.

I would suggest an older specimen for a young child, they will be more resilient to "rough" handling and handling mistakes. 

Hope that helped.

PK


----------



## scotty667 (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^^This definitely, and make sure you can get a good breeder around your area that has been handled and care for properly if you do decide to get one it might be best to look at the classified's on here to see if anyone has one for sale.


----------



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for your advice. Will continue to think hard about it. Hoping to go to the Doncaster show in September too. 
Will check out the classifieds for local breeders. 

Cheers


----------



## Tulppaani (Dec 22, 2011)

My daughters 4 and has her own snake who she handles, feeds and cleans out. She fell in love with a albino rat snake in our local shop , each time we went in there she would go see it. Jenna has confidence issues but is aware that as snowy is her snake she has to buy her mouse which involves talking to the man behind the counter. Jenna has to carry her mouse home and feed snowy herself (she drop feeds). There's minimal help from me. Imn always there to step in but iv never needed too. I'm lucky in that we had snakes for her to handle before she got her own. 

It's done her the world of good


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

As long as you keep a eye on her, and help keep the snake in the correct conditions, then it should be fine. Like PK said, an older snake would be best. 

Here's my 4yr old with his very own snake. I've posted these before, but being a proud father, I can't resist posting them again.


----------



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow! Fab photos! Well on an impromptu trip out today we ended up buying a corn snake! Thanks for all the great advice- my son is over the moon! 
I am sure this forum will provide invaluable from now on.

So excited about our little corn- Oliver named her Lewanda!?


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Jennycarr said:


> Wow! Fab photos! Well on an impromptu trip out today we ended up buying a corn snake! Thanks for all the great advice- my son is over the moon!
> I am sure this forum will provide invaluable from now on.
> 
> So excited about our little corn- Oliver named her Lewanda!?


 
What and where did you end up buying?


----------



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

We ended up with an Amel Corn 4 months old- lovely nature already! Feeding well and everyone happy, especially Oliver! We are having a viv custom made by my dad aswell. We got it from Coningsby Pet Shop- man was really helpful and Oliver fell in love as soon as he handled the corn! 

Hoping to go to Doncaster show to get a few more ideas for viv and maybe buy a few extras! Just loving everything snake at the moment!


----------



## lucas829 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm happy that you managed to get your boy a snake, introducing a kid to reptiles so young is the best thing to do he's gonna have a amazing passion for them when hes older i bet!:2thumb: and you chose the best species i think to be honest as a starter corns are so placid i've never been bitten by my corn, they are stars!:no1:


----------



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

Lewanda has settled in superbly - feeding well, shed perfectly and all in all a great addition to the family.

/Users/dancarr/Desktop/DSC02898.JPG

Tried to add photo but not sure if it will appear!


----------



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

so how do you put a photo on here then?


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

There are several ways of putting photos on here.

The easiest way is to create a photo album in your profile section. This has an easy upload tool. You can then copy and paste the pics into a thread.

The "proper" way, though, is to use photobucket:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you - will give it a try! I'm not overly technical on the Pc so the easy option sounds good for me!


----------



## Jennycarr (Aug 10, 2012)

Reptile Forums - Jennycarr's Album: Lewanda - Picture

Hoping the photo appears here of Lewanda and Oliver! x


----------



## Soulfire171 (Oct 13, 2009)

That is one very happy little boy  bless him x


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

aha he looks over the moon with his new snake, congrats


----------



## SeanReptiles (Sep 24, 2010)

I agree with the advice being given :notworthy:


----------



## veewee (Sep 11, 2009)

Hiya & welcome.:welcome: Can't wait to see pic's of both oliver & snake growing together:flrt: (sorry blonde moment forgot the snakes name:blush


----------

